# The final verified tipsters in one package!



## TheFinalGroup (Apr 11, 2016)

Reduced group with a top betting verified tipsters that their price is too high to buy by your own. 

*Do you want to make money following really top tipsters for a cheap price?
*
We buy the best with stable profit in long term. 
You receive tips always on time via telegram to instant receiving. 

*Stop search more tipsters and do not waste your time! *

MD Me!


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Apr 11, 2016)

or you can mail me on thefinalgroup@gmail.com


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Apr 12, 2016)

For Today i am offering a tip for free, DM Me to get it


----------



## BetPetros (Jul 12, 2016)

TheFinalGroup said:


> For Today i am offering a tip for free, DM Me to get it


ARE YOU THERE?
YOU WRITE SOMETHING ONE DAY AND AFTER DISSAPEAR,THATD BAD FOT THE FORUM FOR US FOR THE TRUST


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes, im here, but you didnt write me 

We update our prices policy. 

And offer test days, interested DM me or write to thefinalgroup@gmail.com

All the people from this forum would have a special offer.


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 12, 2016)

We already post our first free pick in our free channel this morning!


----------

